# How to tell if paint is oil or latex?



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought a chair that I'm going to repaint. I believe that you shouldn't put latex over oil and vise versa? How do I tell what paint is on it now? Worst case scenario is I'll have to strip it but I'd rather just sand it a little to prep.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

you can use oil over latex, but not the other way.
the answer to your ? is, take fingernail polish remover ( acetone based ) and a rag or cotton ball and rub your paint, this will remove latex and have no effect on oil


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> you can use oil over latex, but not the other way.
> the answer to your ? is, take fingernail polish remover ( acetone based ) and a rag or cotton ball and rub your paint, this will remove latex and have no effect on oil



I agree about oil over latex. But, lacquer thinner or acetone will remove oil base finishes.












 









.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i didnt say acetone, i said nail polish remover, witch is acetone based. straight acetone will remove almost anything. in most cases i can tell just by looking at the finish, witch takes experience. you can also do a burn test, and tell the dif by how it burns, also takes alitlle exp.


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I tried the burning chair method and I still don't know which paint it is: 












Just kidding. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing:






.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

no1hustler said:


> Well I tried the burning chair method and I still don't know which paint it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats funny as hell.:laughing:
though funny you could tell that way buy the way the paint burns off the wood, and the smell


----------

